# Hair cut before dye?



## amoona (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a quick question for anyone who can answer it. I'm redying my hair, same color as always black, but I also want a cut. I need a small trim and want to add layers and always want to cut my bangs into a side swoop (is that what it's called?). So the question is to I dye the hair first and then get the hair cut or can I get the hair cut first and then dye? Does it really matter? Any advice?!


----------



## saraa_b (Oct 20, 2006)

Usually when I get my hair done... they dye it first and then cut.

I really dont know if it matters or not lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 20, 2006)

it really doesnt matter if u do it before or after......... personal choice... ive had my hair colored then cut.. but then again ive had my hair cut then colored


----------



## amoona (Oct 20, 2006)

That's easy enough haha. I'm too broke to get my hair professionally dyed so that's y I was wondering if I should wait till after or before I get my cut. Thanks ladies!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_That's easy enough haha. I'm too broke to get my hair professionally dyed so that's y I was wondering if I should wait till after or before I get my cut. Thanks ladies!_

 
Ahh Ic i think i would wait if thats the case b/c theres nothing worse than having ur roots show... and thats depending on how lon gu plan to wait till u get ur hair cut...


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, you could get it cut after dying it so that you get rid of any dried uber-coloured ends (as ends tend to go darker than the rest cuz they are more damaged....but I dont know with black)....or you could get it cut first so that you dont have the chance of running out of hairdye (if you have long/thick hair)....


Either way theres a pro and con...haha...

Do whatever happens (if you keep putting off dying hair and then you randomly get a haircut you will obviously dye it after the haircut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## angeldust (Oct 20, 2006)

if you're just touching up your roots it doesn't matter. but most salons prefer you do your color and then cut. so as to get rid of any damaged ends, etc.


----------



## aeni (Oct 26, 2006)

If you're hair's long enough that'd they'd have to whip up extra dye, then I'd cut it first and save the product (and $).


----------



## amoona (Oct 26, 2006)

o thanks ladies ... i guess imma dye before hand since i'm doing it on my own. then on saturday when i go to the salon my hairdresser can take care of all the ends i burned off lol.


----------



## user79 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, you should do it before, so any ends that get damaged in the colouring process will be cut off as well.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angeldust* 

 
_if you're just touching up your roots it doesn't matter. but most salons prefer you do your color and then cut. so as to get rid of any damaged ends, etc._

 
yea i agree after any chemical service they normaly cut afterwards to git rid of damage ends your cut would come out better that way i think


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with all of the above.  The chemicals can further damage your hair and cutting the ends after will make you look much more polished and keep those ends tidy.


----------



## juxt123 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you are getting the same style and color it doesn't matter


----------

